# Haunted Mansion wallpaper champagne glasses



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been painting glassware off & on for years, and this design is by far my favorite: the "demon face" from the Haunted Mansion wallpaper. 

I used Pebeo glass paint, a fantastic product with excellent durability and beautiful color. 

This is my first attempt at using a decopauge base, so I'm crossing my fingers it survives the baking process, and that the seal remains waterproof. 

I'll also be doing a variation of the HM stretching portraits on large red-wine goblets. As the level of red wine goes down, the stretching portraits will "appear". But that's next month's project  ...

Once I have enough finished, I hope to sell them on Etsy, and possibly in Pandora's Parlour in San Juan Capistrano. 

Cheers! (I can't figure out how to post the pic right, so here it is

http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j310/chadthecabinboy/DSC03537.jpg


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Those are nice. Congrats! I look forward to seeing your etsy page!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

LOVE them. Those are so cool!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Very cool. I would love to have a set.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Please get to work on making a ton of these! I want at least four of the wallpaper glasses and I can't wait to see the stretching portraits!  Make sure to post a link when you get your Etsy shop up! How much do you think you'll be selling them for?


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

v_gan said:


> Please get to work on making a ton of these! I want at least four of the wallpaper glasses and I can't wait to see the stretching portraits!  Make sure to post a link when you get your Etsy shop up! How much do you think you'll be selling them for?


Thankx so much for the kind words, everyone! 

I'm thinking of doing $35 for the pair, plus s/h. You guys think that price is fair? I'd really love your feedback on the pricing. *** SEE EDIT BELOW***

In addition to the champagne glasses and the stretching portrait wine goblets, I'll also offer ZOMBI-TINI glasses (excited!), various beaded glassware, some "finger food" silverware (IF they work out), redesigned gravestone pillows, and maybe some of my stuffed jars (like the ones in my craft fair pics, but without the labels). Plus whatever else pops into my brain.

I'm imagining it'll probably be a month, probably closer to 2, until I get an Etsy site up. I wanna be stocked to the gills for BadTable Manor's Grand Opening.  

Thanks again for all your kind words, and let me know what you think about the prices.

***EDIT RE: PRICES***
I was pleasantly surprised at how low Etsy's selling fees are, so I will be asking less for the glasses. Probably closer to $28/pair, plus s/h.


----------



## doom_buggy_junkie (Jul 27, 2010)

LOVE the products and ideas!!! And as far as pricing goes, that's a tough subject, being as there really isn't a magic formula to calculate how much one should charge for an item. I, too am getting ready to start an etsy shop, and I'm trying to price my items, too. To me, $35 for the pair sounds fair...they look like a great product. I've always been a HUGE Haunted Mansion fan, so I would buy these in a heartbeat!!! It all mostly depends on how expensive the equipment is that you used to make these. I really don't know the first thing about glass-printing, so I'm completely clueless. Either way, I wish you the absolute best of luck with your etsy shop, and I love what you're doing!!!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, input and well-wishes, doom_buggy_junkie. 
As far as prices, I always feel like mine are too high or too low. There's no "just right", LOL. There isn't any special equipment, but I do need to have a pretty steady hand for all the little details in the Demon Face. I try to make it as close to the real thing as possible. The design is, for a Mansion fan such as myself, sacrosanct. 

So tell me! What's your Etsy shop gonna have?


----------



## beavervw (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd buy a set for sure! They look awesome! Can't wait to see the stretching portraits!


----------



## doom_buggy_junkie (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, I've got a few...okay, LOTS...of ideas swimming around inside my head  but the one that I will probably end up doing is selling the pottery I make. I love making wheel-thrown functional pottery, and I figured this would be a good way to start selling some of it. I would REALLY like to incorporate Halloween into my shop, so if you have any ideas, I would love to hear, er, read them! lol...I was thinking about (1) glazing pieces in creative ways/halloween colors, (2) making serving sets in halloween colors...a serving set would be a set of mugs, a pitcher, etc. So that's what I think I'm going to be selling in my etsy shop. Hmmm...WHAT ABOUT HAUNTED MANSION POTTERY SETS?!?! Lol...that idea just popped into my head. I will have to do some creative thinking on that one...  If ya ever need anything, just pm me and I will do everything I can to help you out!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds fabulous, I'd love to see your work! Thanks for the offer to help out, too. Sweetie.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

I edited my first post regarding the prices, but wanted to also add here...

Seeing Etsy's so wonderfully inexpensive as far as selling fees, instead of the original $35 plus s/h price, it's looking more like $28 plus s/h.

My first set of 4 will be finished up this weekend, and I'll be making 8 more over the next 2 weeks. I'll also start working on the Stretching Portrait Silhouettes red wine goblets. 

If anyone's interested in purchasing the wallpaper champ. glasses, feel free to pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Those look fabulous girlfriend. Are you on ETSY now?? whats your name I go there all the time.*


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey Spooki! Glad you like them. 
I'm hoping to open my Etsy shop by mid-May, and the store will be named, why, BadTable Manor, of course! 

I should be finishing up the first set of Stretching Portrait Silhouette goblets by the end of this week, and will post a pic of them as well.

Now... I'm off to start working on some dessert plates...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Please remember that if you're making items for sale, that means you are a merchant and will need to refrain from starting threads discussing your offerings except in designated areas.


----------

